# clones turning yellow? help



## mendo local (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey all just diving into this lone thing here.

Did about 20 clones, heres what i did.

took cuttings and properly dipped in CLONEX,

Put them into 1.5 rockwool cubes that had been soaked in good water and light superthrive.

under t 5 light in propagation tray with high top humidity dome.

Now I leave the lights on 24/7 and have a heat mat under the tray.

heat mat comes on every 15 mins then off again.

So, my problem is my clones are18 days old and I still dont see any roots coming out.

Some of the leaves are yellow and brown with the tips crunchy brown.

I have been misting them once a say with clonex clone solution.

But 18 days no roots? is this normal? they are a purple strain.

They also had pistils when I took them(2 weeks into veg they were taken).

P.s. temps are in the 50's and the heat mat warms the bottom of the tray to about 65-70 

So what do ya all think?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

hmmm, sounded like heat stress.
 but temps in the 50's is low.???
  soo hmm idk.   and idk about spraying the plant with clonex.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 10, 2007)

yam hookah im baffled. not sue what the prob is..


----------



## goddog (Dec 10, 2007)

open one up and see if its rooting....?

i know, its hard to play SOPHIES CHOICE,    but hey...  thats how i found out that something was happening with mine.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> yam hookah im baffled. not sue what the prob is..


 
Are you using the clonex root hormone and the clonex clone solution?

Ive found the clonex clone solution to burn my clones when mixed at recomended str.

ALso I would remove the dome and stop misting, just keep the very bottom of the cube moist.
IMO you need the clone to search for water to develop roots and misting and domes keep the plant alive but dont promote root growth.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 10, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Are you using the clonex root hormone and the clonex clone solution?
> 
> Ive found the clonex clone solution to burn my clones when mixed at recomended str.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I am using the clonex solution.

Is it ok to remove the dome with low temps? low 40's in the early am. 
its in my garage not in my house so there is no other heat except for the heat mat.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> Yes I am using the clonex solution.
> 
> Is it ok to remove the dome with low temps? low 40's in the early am.
> its in my garage not in my house so there is no other heat except for the heat mat.


 
It will never work in the cold like that, cant move it inside?


----------



## mendo local (Dec 10, 2007)

Inside is not an option with little ones runnin around. so out in the garage is all i got. Ideas? will they root? 18 days is a long time. I opened one up and it had a big ballat the bottom but no visible roots


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe you can make a small cab and use a electric heater.

Sounds like they might take off that ball is where the roots start, if they aint dead then they will root but it might be real slow going.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2007)

i think your odds are better when its warm with nice humidity in your dome.so far im about 90% with domes till they root.PS


----------



## mendo local (Dec 11, 2007)

Woohoo I got roots today, after 19 days. I guess its just slow going in the cold. Thanks all for your help.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2007)

kool you will be much more confident now.i took 11 cuttings and so far all are well.keep it greenPS


----------

